# ist dem Witwer auch aus der Distanz anzusehen, dass...



## Lianta

Buenos días  

Estoy intentando traducir un texto del alemán al español, pero tengo problemas con una frase, para empezar porque no encuentro el sujeto.  

Im Rollstuhl sitzend, geschoben von Tochter  und deren Eheman Brian Kennedy, ist dem Witwer auch aus der Distanz anzusehen, dass die schwersten Stunden seines Lebens ist.

Witwer, al estar en dativo, no puede ser el sujeto, ¿no? ¿Se trata de una errata o se me está escapando algo?  Estaría muy agradecida si alguien pudiera echarme una mano.


----------



## chlapec

Sentado en su silla de ruedas, empujado por su hija y el marido de ésta, se puede ver incluso desde la distancia que para el viúdo estas son las peores horas de su vida.

El sujeto de la frase es impersonal: *ES* ist *etwas* (dem Witwer die schwersten Stunden seines Lebens) aus der Distanz anzusehen...


----------



## Dan2

Lianta said:


> Buenos días
> 
> Estoy intentando traducir un texto del alemán al español, pero tengo problemas con una frase, para empezar porque no encuentro el sujeto.
> 
> Im Rollstuhl sitzend, geschoben von Tochter  und deren Eheman Brian Kennedy, ist dem Witwer auch aus der Distanz anzusehen, dass die schwersten Stunden seines Lebens ist.
> 
> Witwer, al estar en dativo, no puede ser el sujeto, ¿no? ¿Se trata de una errata o se me está escapando algo?  Estaría muy agradecida si alguien pudiera echarme una mano.


Vamos a simplificar la oración un poquito para ver mejor lo que está pasando gramaticalmente:

Im Rollstuhl sitzend, ist dem Witwer auch aus der Distanz anzusehen, dass die schwersten Stunden ist.

Yo no veo como se podría analizar esta oración.  Falta algo, ¿no?  Quizás: "... dass _diese _die schwersten Stunden seines Lebens _sind_."
Entonces  tenemos "dass diese ..." como sujeto de "ist".


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Ich habe das vollständige Zitat gefunden:



> Im Rollstuhl sitzend, geschoben von Tochter Susanne und deren Ehemann  Brian Kennedy, ist dem Witwer auch aus der Distanz anzusehen, dass dies  die schwersten Stunden seines Lebens sind.



Quelle: welt.de


----------



## Lianta

chlapec said:


> Sentado en su silla de ruedas, empujado por su hija y el marido de ésta, se puede ver incluso desde la distancia que para el viúdo estas son las peores horas de su vida.
> 
> El sujeto de la frase es impersonal: *ES* ist *etwas* (dem Witwer die schwersten Stunden seines Lebens) aus der Distanz anzusehen...



El problema es que, como dice Dan2, ese pronombre impersonal no está y de ahí el caos... Pero bueno, lo voy a interpretar así porque tienes razón, es lo que más sentido tiene. Muchas gracias. 

Y muchas gracias, Sowka por molestarte en buscar la fuente original


----------



## chlapec

En realidad, sí está, está sustituido por la frase de relativo: ES="dass dies die schwersten Stunden seines Lebens sind". De hecho, e slo que te dice Dan2 al final. Por otro lado, Sowka te ha añadido el sujeto que falta en la frase de relativo de tu frase original: *dies*, que también ya había propuesto Dan2, que además representa a la tercera persona del plural, por lo que debe llevar *sind*, como te han propuesto.
Em resumen, el sujeto de la frase principal es la frase de relativo, y el sujeto de la frase de relativo es dies (que representa a Stunden).


----------



## Dan2

> Im Rollstuhl sitzend, geschoben von Tochter Susanne und deren Ehemann Brian Kennedy, ist dem Witwer auch aus der Distanz anzusehen, dass dies die schwersten Stunden seines Lebens sind.


¡Esta es una oración bastante difícil! Además de lo que ya se ha dicho, quizás lo siguiente nos ayudará (o quizás _no _ayudará...):

Vamos a considerar: _Das ist schwer zu glauben_ (_Eso es dificil de creer_) (en que "Das" y "Eso" son sujetos gramaticales, pero también los objetos lógicos de "glauben"/"creer").

_Das ist schwer zu glauben.
Was ist schwer zu glauben?
[Dass er ein Auto kaufte] ist schwer zu glauben._
Como objeto lógico de _glauben_, [_Dass_...] se puede mover al otro lado de _glauben_:
____ ist schwer zu glauben, dass er ein Auto kaufte.
Ahora tenemos un espacio que quiere llenarse.  En inglés, esto se hace con "it", en alemán por lo general con "es":
_Es ist schwer zu glauben, dass er ein Auto kaufte._
"Es" es un pronombre, puede ser un sujeto, y todo va bien.

Pero en alemán, lo importante es que ese espacio sea llenado, aún si se lo llena con algo que no sea pronombre. En el foro alemán, se han discutido frases como, _Wenn es schneit ist schulfrei_ (_No hay escuela cuando nieva_), sorprendentes para nosotros porque no parecen tener sujeto. Hay que aceptar el hecho de que _wenn es schneit_ sirve, si no como sujeto, al menos para "llenar el espacio".

A mí me parece que
_____ ist anzusehen, dass dies die schwersten Stunden seines Lebens sind_
es como
_____ ist schwer zu glauben, dass er ein Auto kaufte._
Las frases con "dass" son los objetos gramaticales de _ansehen/glauben_ pero al mismo tiempo los sujetos lógicos de "ist". Tenemos todo lo que necesitamos a excepción de algo para llenar el espacio.  Hace este papel, creo yo, _Im Rollstuhl sitzend, geschoben von Tochter Susanne..._

Habían dos preguntas distintas que se podían hacer acerca de la oración original: ¿Dónde está el sujeto? y ¿Qué está pasando dentro de la frase "dass" tan extraña? Tenemos respuestas posibles para ambas preguntas.

Así lo veo en este momento.  Mañana es otro dia.


----------



## Lianta

Ya veo mi error. Muchas gracias a ambos por la explicación, de verdad, me ha ayudado mucho ^^.


----------

